# Substitute for Remeron..



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

hiIve been on remeron for 1.5 years and seems to work less now. what is the best substitute for this drug, or is there such a thing. remeron helped me in so many areas with sleep, appetite etc... any other drug that does these things? let me know on this puzzle...thanksart


----------

